# New IABCA/UCI Nat/Int Champion! Bindi



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

We did it!!! Bindi got #1 ratings for all 4 shows at the International Dog Show - 2009 Purina Farms Summer Sieger this past weekend. She is now an International Champion. We'll continue with our UKC shows for our next championship.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_How wonderful for both of you. A great big congratulations!!
_


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

Thanks, we are having a great time meeting new dogs and people!


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Ah, thats Wonderful! Congrats! What a lovely baby you have


----------



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

Good job!!


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

Beautiful baby you have there. Congrats on your International title. How exciting for other people to see what you knew was there all along.


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

thestars said:


> We did it!!! Bindi got #1 ratings for all 4 shows at the International Dog Show - 2009 Purina Farms Summer Sieger this past weekend. She is now an International Champion. We'll continue with our UKC shows for our next championship.


Congrats, but I have a question, not to sound stupid, but could you tell me what IABCA/UCI is? She is beautiful!


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

congratulations! she is a gorgeous redhead! what a beautiful color!


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Congrats on your wins !


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

Congratulations!!!! What a gorgeous girl, she definately deserves her title(s).


----------



## Jenspoo (Mar 25, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

IABCA is the International All Breed Canine Association http://www.iabca.com/
UCI is Union Cynologie International (UCI). The UCI organization has been in existence for over 30 years. There are many countries, throughout Europe, North America and the Far East, represented in the association, making it a truly International Organization. Through this International Organization (UCI), International Titles are awarded to dogs who meet the requirements. The International 'UCI' standards are based on the 'country of origin' for each breed, if possible.

The typical entry at an IABCA International Show is an AKC recognized breed (around 80% of the entry is made up of these breeds.) Seasoned exhibitors enjoy having an additional venue to show their quality dogs and earn additional titles “International”. The shows are also, good for the novice exhibitor, providing an opportunity to “show” their dogs in a relaxed atmosphere, within a learning environment. A primary focus of the IABCA shows is education and a sharing of knowledge, between the exhibitors and the judges. Many exhibitors enjoy the shows because of the relaxed atmosphere of a small show where every exhibit has a ‘good look’ due to the written critiques. The International shows have a social atmosphere of a day out with your dog. The judges enjoy the shows because they can take the time to talk to each exhibitor without time limits.

It is similar to UKC events other then the critique is against the standard and not against each dog. They are fun and judges will go over the report card with you.


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

Thanks so much for the info and the link!


----------

